# SIMA Symposium in Montreal who is going



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey there its been awhile since we did a PS get together at a SIMA symposium.
I can find a place, who is interested.



__ https://www.facebook.com/paul.vanderzon.1/posts/1505473349487667


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The border may be locked down by then.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Neige said:


> Hey there its been awhile since we did a PS get together at a SIMA symposium.
> I can find a place, who is interested.
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, I plan on attending and look forward to it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I will have to check with the courts...I do believe I'm not allowed to leave the country with my teather...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If I leave, I'm not getting back in.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I leave, I'm not getting back in.


:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> :waving:


:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


Checked with the court...Looks like I'm staying put....:terribletowel:.......:terribletowel:....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> I will have to check with the courts...I do believe I'm not allowed to leave the country with my teather...


No joke im still banned from canadia for another 2 years.. they say im not rehabilitated:gunsfiring:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Checked with the court...Looks like I'm staying put....:terribletowel:.......:terribletowel:....


I have a lot more faith in the court system now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> I have a lot more faith in the court system now.


Lmao


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I figured the three of you would get together, do an Animal House road trip.:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> I have a lot more faith in the court system now.


Can you blame them???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I take from the name tag in his hand that that is Todd. I think Dave can take him...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nah, that's Art Carney.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Do I have to be a sima member to attend ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Do I have to be a sima member to attend ?


No, it's open to all.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Did we ever manage to figure out what was wrong with that Ford in the other thread?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry guys In wish I was connected enough to get you in. It definitely would have been fun.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> I take from the name tag in his hand that that is Todd. I think Dave can take him...


I'm pretty sure he can drink more then me. He looks very experienced.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave said:


> I'm pretty sure he can drink more then me. He looks very experienced.


Don't believe his beer #'s, in Quebec its Canadian beer and blades at par...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

thought non members can get in the general display and vendor areas?...
would be fun to ride the bike up there for a couple of days, but the way the weather is going i may be still working steady, like like one of those years for agriculture


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone can come and attend, you do not need to be a member.
Send me a PM and I can send you a link for VIP passes that cost $15.00 US instead of the $35.00


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Trying to convince the boss to let us go


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

jhall22guitar said:


> Trying to convince the boss to let us go


Look who just showed up to the party


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Look who just showed up to the party


If I'm lucky


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Guys, I'm looking for someone in Montreal with a skid steer or two that we could use in our booth to show off our Skid Steer Snow Tires ( www.skidsteersnowtires.com ).

We could work out a heck of a deal on a set of tires if we can use your machine to display them on. If you're interested or would like some more info please either email me as [email protected] or call the office at 218-770-5473 and leave a message for me.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

IMAGE said:


> Hey Guys, I'm looking for someone in Montreal with a skid steer or two that we could use in our booth to show off our Skid Steer Snow Tires ( www.skidsteersnowtires.com ).
> 
> We could work out a heck of a deal on a set of tires if we can use your machine to display them on. If you're interested or would like some more info please either email me as [email protected] or call the office at 218-770-5473 and leave a message for me.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


I dont have the skid but since your comming to canada will you be bringing stock and selling onsite ?


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking forward to the Symposium and it would be great to finally meet some other people on Plowsite... See you soon!


----------

